# Langdon Branch Line/Half Miley Tunnels - Liverpool - July - 2012 -



## georgie (Jul 23, 2012)

*these tunnels under marsh lane and strand road/bootle new strand station, used to be a railway line, running from langton dock to fazakerley north junction,it closed in the late 1960s.

had this one on the cards for some time now and decided to give it a whirl while in the area

cant find much history or info only what ive posted above taken from a comment on yoliverpool

much lols trying to this and to get to the access point with kevsy21 leading the way stomping through the dense undergrowth down a steep embankment thinking he was bear grylls.*






*after our scramble down we was stood at the mouth of 2 portals stacked up with thick orange sticky mud....or whatever it was ,bearly visible through the various trees and shrubbery that grow here we made our way in.........................

im pretty sure this has never been done before ....however i could be wrong but ,nevertheless im proud to bring something new to the table.*

*explored with kevsy21*

*from what i can gather this pic is what the portal's are supposed to look like ...this one (i think) was taken from a distance up stanley road way, but gives you an idea of what they used to look like.*





*this is what the hawthorne road end looks like these days.*





*we decided to head throught the left tunnel first simply because it was the easiest to negotiate however the think orangey mud still proved a challenge to get across into the right tunnel.*





*access point across into the other tunnel.*





*the right side looks like this.*





*we was wondering up ahead what the light was...maybe an airshaft?? originally when we got to this point we thought we had stumbled on some sort of old station maybe...after further investigation it turns out its a suspended underground walkway for the gasworks that were above us currently disused.*












*
further on up past the gasworks walkway the water seemed to get deeper and our safe walkway at the side of each tunnel was now begining to disappear and our wellies would have to turn into waders to probably carry on , but after further investigation afterwards were led to believe its been filled up to street level.*















*ill be back...................possibly in waders*​


----------



## gingrove (Jul 23, 2012)

Great report and pics! I like the gasworks walkway it looks sort of out of place there - not what you would expect to find down a tunnel. 
Thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Very interesting,great photos.


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> That first shot looks very much like Kevsy could do with a very large machete to get through that lot.
> Some really nice shots there
> 
> ​



In the jungle with georgie and... errr... Kevsy...


----------

